# Novak 13.5 with Novak SS esc



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Just curious if the new 13.5 BL motor from Novak will work with the original Novak Super Sport esc that was packaged with the 4300 motors? I have one that I,m not using.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Lee you can use the 13.5 with the SS, SS+ and GTB


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Thanks Gene!


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

It will even work with the LRP's. A couple weeks ago I was running a 13.5 with a LRP speedo. The LRP for no good reason burned up. I put a SS speedo in the car and turned just as many laps!


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

OvalTrucker said:


> It will even work with the LRP's. A couple weeks ago I was running a 13.5 with a LRP speedo. The LRP for no good reason burned up. I put a SS speedo in the car and turned just as many laps!


It seems like every racing I go to someone smokes a LRP! :freak:


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

RPM said:


> It seems like every racing I go to someone smokes a LRP! :freak:


 I have a small graveyard of LRPs sitting in my hobbyroom. I have 1 left that I,m running once it croaks I wont buy another


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

OvalTrucker said:


> It will even work with the LRP's. A couple weeks ago I was running a 13.5 with a LRP speedo. The LRP for no good reason burned up. I put a SS speedo in the car and turned just as many laps!


How long did you run the LRP with the 13.5? I've had my LRP for almost a year I think and running it with the 4300 with no problem. I've been running it with the 13.5 for the last 4 weeks and last weekend it smoked both the 13.5 and the LRP. I did get hit on the speedo, don't know if it happened before or after the shutdown. Just not real sure what happened.

So the lap times were the same as the LRP?


----------



## jenzorace (Dec 23, 2005)

I smelled it before i "bumped" into you.. Did i say sorry? I am. :drunk: Jenzo :drunk:


----------



## MK Race (Oct 6, 1998)

jenzorace said:


> I smelled it before i "bumped" into you.. Did i say sorry? I am. :drunk: Jenzo :drunk:


Bumped??? I'm going to bump you in the nose. Just kiddin.

Did you bump into on the back straight or in the turn? Somebody bumped me in the turn first.


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

You guys are starting to scare me I keep hearing of all these spere comp problems esp with a 13.5. Maybe I should run my 13.5 with my GTB instead of my spere


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

For whatever reason, Lrp's have always had problem smoking after a hit.. ive seen them from the old v6 to the new stuff. ive seen a few even start on fire.. Always after a hit,, must be something inside that shorts after a hard hit..


----------



## James35 (Oct 27, 2006)

SDL98, don't forget that you're not hearing the good reports. Most people don't report when things work as they should. For example, I've never mentioned that I have 7 Spheres and have had zero problems.


----------



## rickk5 (Jan 20, 2003)

Steve, I Have 3 With 0 Problems


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

I ran my sphere comp all summer with the 4300 and no problems guess all the bad reports got me alittle freaked out


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

MK Race said:


> How long did you run the LRP with the 13.5? I've had my LRP for almost a year I think and running it with the 4300 with no problem. I've been running it with the 13.5 for the last 4 weeks and last weekend it smoked both the 13.5 and the LRP. I did get hit on the speedo, don't know if it happened before or after the shutdown. Just not real sure what happened.
> 
> So the lap times were the same as the LRP?


The LRP burned up after 2 races! The lap times were the same with the SS.


On a brighter note:
I ran my LRP Comp Sphere last weekend at the BRL race in Detroit. I performed flawlessly throughout all of the practice sessions, qualifying, B main and A main. (I was bumped into the A). The LRP Comp never missed a beat. During the last round of qualifying I got hit real hard in the left side. The hit broke the speedo and battery loose. The car kept going, albeit not handling so well. The point is that it still works great.


----------

